# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्रोइड मोबाइल डाटा रिकवरी

## uttarakhandi

दोस्तों.......

एक मुश्किल मे फंस गया हूँ............ । मेरे मोबाइल से कुछ जरूरी कांटैक्ट नंबर और एसएमएस मेरे बच्चे ने डिलीट कर दिये है ....... ये नंबर मेरे लिए जरूरी है ....... क्या कोई मेहरबान दोस्त इनको रिकवर करने मे मेरी मदद करेगा ।

----------


## uttarakhandi

मेरा मोबाइल सैमसंग का जीटी - S6102 है और वर्शन   2.3.6 है।

----------


## uttarakhandi

Koi madad nahi karega kya.... ? Daal do phakir ki jholi me kuch daal do.....

----------


## uttarakhandi

> Bhai aapne medi upr wali post check nahi ki kya


Kar li sir ji .......

----------

